# Compilando--Instalación drivers dispositivo USB Chips.Zydas

## ZaPa

Hola a todos,veamos, ya llevo muchisimo tiempo con este problema, y despues de haber buscado muchisima info, pero sigo sin encontrar una solución a este problema, les explico,veamos:

Hace un tiempo cuando tenia ubuntu en mi laptop (desde el que escribo XD), pues me compré un usb con chispet zydas, bueno, pues venia con drivers nativos para linux, perfecto entonces, solamente tube que descomprimir el fichero, hacer un make y make install y en ubuntu fué instalado este dispositivo.

Pero cuando desinstalé ubuntu y pusé gentoo en mi laptop pues este dispositivo usb no lo he echo funcionar ya que no puedo instalar los drivers, veamos, hago estos pasos.

1.Descomprimo el fichero.

2.Hago un make y me suelta esto:

```

make both

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make clean

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

rm -rf .tmp_versions .*.cmd *.ko *.mod.c *.mod.o *.o src/*.o  src/.*.o.cmd menudbg apdbg

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0

-I/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZDCONF_MENUDBG -DZDCONF_APDBG -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zddebug2.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0 modules

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.o

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:34:26: error: linux/config.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_validate_frame':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:2695: aviso: variable 'len1' sin usar

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_translate_scan':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: el formato '%d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 4 es del tipo 'U32'

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: se desconoce el carácter de tipo de conversión ',' en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_list_bss':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7046: aviso: el formato '%2d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 2 es del tipo 'U32'

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7046: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'CalculateQuality':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9626: aviso: variable 'rxOffset' sin usar

make[4]: *** [/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make[1]: *** [both] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Y al hacer un make install suelta esto:

```

make both

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make clean

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

rm -rf .tmp_versions .*.cmd *.ko *.mod.c *.mod.o *.o src/*.o  src/.*.o.cmd menudbg apdbg

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0

-I/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZDCONF_MENUDBG -DZDCONF_APDBG -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zddebug2.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0 modules

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.o

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:34:26: error: linux/config.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_validate_frame':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:2695: aviso: variable 'len1' sin usar

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_translate_scan':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: el formato '%d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 4 es del tipo 'U32'

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: se desconoce el carácter de tipo de conversión ',' en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6849: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_list_bss':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7046: aviso: el formato '%2d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 2 es del tipo 'U32'

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7046: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'CalculateQuality':

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9626: aviso: variable 'rxOffset' sin usar

make[4]: *** [/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make[1]: *** [both] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Nose porqué da error al intentar instalar los drivers, falta algo para poder compilar estos drivers?

Pero bueno, he seguido la guía de instalación que viene de ayuda para instalar con los drivers, y bueno, dice que tengo que hacer si tengo un kernel 2.4 o un 2.6, dice qué, si tengo un kernel 2.4 que tengo que comentar las 4 lineas de la instalación para el kernel 2.6 y asi viceversa. 

También dice como cargar el modulo pero nada de errores de instalación ni nada... 

Bueno,espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías por su atención.

Y Gracías por esta magnifica gente que ayuda en los foros.

Saludos.

----------

## demostenes

El primer error que te da es: 

```

/home/zapa/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/zd1205.c:34:26: error: linux/config.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio 

```

¿Ya has mirado ahí?

Saludos cordiales

Demóstenes

----------

## i92guboj

Mmmm, no he probado el dispositivo, pero si no me equivoco, hay un driver en el kernel que anda bien. Busca ZD1211RW en menuconfig y añádelo a tu kernel. 

El driver que estás intentando usar es para poner el Wi-fi en modo monitor, a no ser que necesites dicha funcionalidad, mejor usa el driver que hay en el kernel y olvídate de experimentos. Por los comentarios que he googleado, el dirver que intentas instalar tiene varios defectos, es altamente experimental, y por los mensajes de error, puede ser que haya problemas de portabilidad en amd64, aunque no estoy seguro (tendría que mirar los fuentes para asegurártelo).

----------

## ZaPa

Demostenes, ese error nosé porqué lo da, el archivo si esta ahi.

6thpink, la verdad esqué sí que necesito utilizar modo monitor.

Alguien tiene idea de como puedo utilizar esos drivers en mi gentoo?

Muchas gracías,saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Demostenes, ese error nosé porqué lo da, el archivo si esta ahi.
> 
> 6thpink, la verdad esqué sí que necesito utilizar modo monitor.
> 
> Alguien tiene idea de como puedo utilizar esos drivers en mi gentoo?
> ...

 

¿Que arquitectura estás usando? ¿Será por casualidad amd64?

----------

## i92guboj

Por cierto, Google que te Google he leído por ahí que a partir de 2.6.18 el driver en el kernel soporta modo monitor también.

¿Has probado el driver del kernel? Asegúrate de usar al menos vanilla-sources >= 2.6.18, gentoo-sources debería funcionar igualmente a partir de dicha versión.

----------

## ZaPa

Tengo el kernel: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 de gentoo-source.

¿Sirve?

Donde se encuentra el driver en el kernel? quiero decir, en que apartado para poder activarlo.

Pero de todas formas, que errores da y porqué da estos errores? ahi alguna solución para esto? alguien sabe algo?

Porcierto, 6thpink la arquitectura es x86 (Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz) creo que sí que es x86, verdad? 

Muchisimas gracías a todos de verdad.

Gracías por este magnifico foro!

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Tengo el kernel: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 de gentoo-source.
> 
> ¿Sirve?
> 
> Donde se encuentra el driver en el kernel? quiero decir, en que apartado para poder activarlo.
> ...

 

Hasta donde llega mi sapiencia, gentoo-sources no quita nada, solo añade, así que si está en vanilla > 2.6.18, debería estar en gentoo > 2.6.18, incluyendo la versión que tú tienes. Como no tengo ganas de navegar por menuconfig, mejor te digo lo que el kernel me dice a mí si busco "ZD1211RW" en menuconfig (pulsa mayúsculas + / y escribe "ZD1211RW"). Esto es lo que nos cuenta:

```

  │ Symbol: ZD1211RW [=n]                                                                                                                                                                              │ Prompt: ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support                                                                                                                                                  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                                               │   Depends on: NET && NETDEVICES && USB && IEEE80211 && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && NET_RADIO && EXPERIMENTAL                                                                                            │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                        │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                              │       -> Network device support                                                                                                                                                                    │         -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                                │           -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)                                                                                                                                                           │             -> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (NET_RADIO [=n])                                                                                                          │   Selects: FW_LOADER 

```

Si no hay ganas de navegar por los menús, fíjate en el módulo que es y sus dependencias. El módulo que buscas se llama ZD1211RW y las deps (línea "Depends on"), son NET && NETDEVICES && USB && IEEE80211 && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && NET_RADIO && EXPERIMENTAL. Supongo que estarán en menuconfig repartidas por las secciones drivers/usb y drivers/network, pero lo más fácil será buscar cada módulo en tu /usr/src/linux/.config y modificar las líneas a mano. Luego recompila tu kernel, reinstálalo (asegúrate de tener /boot montado) e instala. Y por último reinicia con tu nuevo kernel.

Si prefieres no jugar con dicho archivo y usas menuconfig, fíjate que el módulo puede no ser visible hasta que hayas activado todas las dependencias. Así que bucea por network y usb hasta que las hayas marcado todas. Luego el driver para tu cacharro debería aparecer en network/radio o por ahí, no sé.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero de todas formas, que errores da y porqué da estos errores? ahi alguna solución para esto? alguien sabe algo?
> 
> 

 

Mi apuesta es que dichos fuentes están rotos, y quizás ni compilen contra los kernels modernos. Quizás tuvieras más suerte usando una versión algo más antigua de linux-headers, no lo sé. Lo único que podrías hacer es intentar compilarlos contra los mismos linux-headers qeu tuvierar en ubuntu o en la distro en que hayas usado esta cosa antes. De todas formas, usa lo que hay en el kernel antes de recurrir a módulos externos, y más si no son estables. 

Ya tendrás tiempo de complicarte la vida si el kernel no va bien con tu wireless. Pero habiendo soporte, intenta usarlo antes de recurrir a medios externos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Porcierto, 6thpink la arquitectura es x86 (Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz) creo que sí que es x86, verdad? 
> 
> Muchisimas gracías a todos de verdad.
> ...

 

Pues si, pero si alguna vez estás en duda simplemente mira tu -march en make.conf.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola 6thpink,veamos, en el menuconfig, en device drivers/network/ lo más parecido que encuentro es esto:

```

<*>   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support         

```

Lo raro es qué, cuando busco me sale exáctamente lo mismo que atí y yo me dirijo a device drivers/network/wireless y solamente me aparece el que escribo arriba, nada de ZD1211.

No encuentro nada más, y este ya lo tengo marcado y no funcióna.

Alguna idea?

Saludos.

Muchas gracías por tu respuesta 6thpink, de verdad, no sabes como me ayudas.

Saludos y 1000 gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Como ya te dije, algunas opciones no aparecen hasta que todas las dependencias se han cumplido.

```

Depends on: NET && NETDEVICES && USB && IEEE80211 && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && NET_RADIO && EXPERIMENTAL

```

Te diré como lo he hecho yo para que me salga (si luego el driver anda bien o no es otra historia, yo no tengo el cacharrito para probar):

```

#IEEE80211 

Networking  --->

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

#IEEE80211_SOFTMAC

Networking  --->

<*>     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack (NEW)

#NET_RADIO

Device Drivers  --->

Network device support  --->

Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions 

[*]     ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

```

En mi caso, éste último solo apareció tras seleccionar IEEE80211_SOFTMAC.

----------

## ZaPa

La primera opción de networking a activar me aparece bloqueada:

```

 ---   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack  

```

Que tengo que activar ahi para que me deje activarla?

EDITO: He podido activar esta opción:

```

<*>   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support 

```

Pero he reiniciado, he puesto iwconfig y sigue sin cojer el dispositivo usb como un dispositivo wireless...

He desactivado el ipw2200 que tenia activado y ya me ha aparecido esta opción de ZD1211/ZD1211B, pero no he activado las demás dependencias, estan bloquedas, no me deja activarlas, puede ser por eso que no funcione?

También añado otra cosa más...

He encontrado algo:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Zd1211

Pero ahi lo hace funcionar emergiendo dicho driver, ami me gustaria aprovechar el del kernel y hacerlo funcionar si fuerá posible.

Saludos,espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías de verdad.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   La primera opción de networking a activar me aparece bloqueada: 
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

 No creo. "---" significa que dicha opción está activa y bloqueada, es decir, no puedes desactivarla porque algo que está activo en otro lado depende de dicha opción. O sea, que no es ese el problema. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    También añado otra cosa más... 
> 
>  He encontrado algo: 
> ...

 

 Pues mis conocimientos de alemán son bastante similares a mis conocimientos de la lengua Klingon jeje. Pero si, es posible usar el driver externo según parece. Aunque no debería haber diferencia entre uno y otro, más que una ligera diferencia de versión a veces. En cualquier cosa, si usas el de emerge, deberás desactivar el del kernel (aunque muy posiblemente el ebuild lo chequee y no te deje seguir si no es así, avisándote convenientemente de lo que tienes que hacer). 

 Puedes probar, para ver que pasa, a compilar dicha opción como módulo en el kernel, en lugar de como un *. De esta forma, podrás reiniciar, y luego hacer modprobe zd1211. Inmediatamente después mira al final de la salida del comando dmesg para ver que ha pasado, si se ha cargado, si dice algo interesante sobre el tema...Last edited by i92guboj on Tue May 08, 2007 8:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno  pues voi a mirar en todo caso el driver externo de el portage...

Pero solamente por curiosidad, si ya tengo en el kernel seleccionado el driver correcto y demás,porqué no funcióna? es muy raro esto devería de funcionar, ya qué, esta seleccionado correctamente (creo yo).

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

Muchisimas gracías.

----------

## i92guboj

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puedes probar, para ver que pasa, a compilar dicha opción como módulo en el kernel, en lugar de como un *. De esta forma, podrás reiniciar, y luego hacer modprobe zd1211. Inmediatamente después mira al final de la salida del comando dmesg para ver que ha pasado, si se ha cargado, si dice algo interesante sobre el tema...
> 
> 

 

¿Probasate esto? Quizás la salida en dmesg nos diga algo que pueda guiarnos en la dirección correcta. Tan solo márcalo con una M en el menuconfig en lugar de con *. Así se compilará como módulo externo y lo podrás cargar con modprobe para mirar el dmesg justo después, a ver si dice algo.

----------

## ZaPa

Despues de marcarlo en el kernel como modulo, he reiniciado he echo un modprobe zd1211rw y bueno esto suelta el dmesg:

```

usb_init()

usb 1-4: print_id() 0ace:1215 v4810 high

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->flags 0x1002

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->features 0x00000000

usb 1-4: request_fw_file() fw name zd1211/zd1211b_ub

usb 1-4: Could not load firmware file zd1211/zd1211b_ub. Error number -2

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2

usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

zd1211rw: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -2

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

zd1211rw initialized

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Lo que yo puedo leer esque dice que no puede cargar el firmware, como consigó el firmware?

Parece que este es el error.

Edito: Bueno, he echo un emerge -s zd1221, y me ha soltado esto:

```

*  net-wireless/zd1211

      Latest version available: 83

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 259 kB

      Homepage:      http://zd1211.ath.cx/

      Description:   Driver for the zd1211 wireless chipset

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/zd1211-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12 kB

      Homepage:      http://zd1211.ath.cx/wiki/DriverRewrite

      Description:   Firmware for ZyDAS ZD1211 USB-WLAN devices supported by the zd1211rw driver

      License:       GPL-2

```

Y bueno, he echo un emerge net-wireless/zd1211-firmware y me dice que el paquete esta bloqueado, me suelta esto:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/coldplug package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Y parece que solo me hace falta eso y ya funcionaria  :Very Happy: .

Espero respuestas,saludos.

Muchisimas gracías.

----------

## i92guboj

Prueba emerge -pv net-wireless/zd1211-firmware  a ver si dice algo más, pero creo que lo que necesitas es desinstalar coldplug antes de instalar el otro (emerge -C coldplug).

----------

## ZaPa

Al hacer un emerge -pv net-wireless/zd1211-firmware    

me sale esto:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-106-r4)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86-r5] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.1] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-106-r4 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 185 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 395 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/zd1211-firmware-1.3  13 kB 

Total: 6 packages (4 upgrades, 2 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 907 kB

```

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa: Como dice 6th pink:

```
emerge -C coldplug && emerge -v net-wireless/zd1211-firmware
```

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, ya hice lo que me dijerón, ahora ahi un pequeño problema..... hice dicho emerge, reinicie (sin sacar el aparatito wireless del usb) y en el arranque se quedaba bloqueado como pensando...., bueno, pues apago el pc y inicio sin el usb puesto, inicia gentoo y demás, inserto el usb y pongo: modprobe zd1211rw y sigue sin funcionar, esta es la salida de dmesg:

```

' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

megaraid_sas: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb_init()

usb 1-4: print_id() 0ace:1215 v4810 high

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->flags 0x1002

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->features 0x00000000

usb 1-4: request_fw_file() fw name zd1211/zd1211b_ub

usb 1-4: Could not load firmware file zd1211/zd1211b_ub. Error number -2

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2

usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

zd1211rw: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -2

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

zd1211rw initialized

```

Qué pasa entoncés? que solución se puede hacer al respecto?

Espero sus respuestas,muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Si no recuerdo mal "coldplug" fue sustituido por "udev-106".

lo que yo haria:

```

emerge --unmerge coldplug

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

revdep-rebuild #Puede no ser necesario pero no creo que este de mas por si acaso.

emerge zd1211-firmware

```

Bueno antes de ejecutar definitivamente cada paso probaria con un --pretend que es lo que pretende hacer.

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, pues, esto sigue igual sin funcionar, hago un modprobe zd1211rw y se queda como pensando... finalmente termina el proceso y vuelvo a escribir: iwconfig       y no aparece ningún dispositivo de wireless, el dmesg, me suelta esto:

```

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb_init()

usb 1-4: print_id() 0ace:1215 v4810 high

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->flags 0x1002

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd_netdev_alloc() netdev->features 0x00000000

usb 1-4: request_fw_file() fw name zd1211/zd1211b_ub

usb 1-4: Could not load firmware file zd1211/zd1211b_ub. Error number -2

zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2

usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

zd1211rw: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -2

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

zd1211rw initialized

```

Ya he echo el emerge para el firmware del aparatito y todo y esto sigue igual..

Pero ahora ahi incluso un problema, si arranco el pc con el apartito en el usb puesto, se queda bloqueado cargando gentoo, aparece un mensaje algo parecido a esto:

```

INIT: No More processes left in this runlevel

```

Para que pueda arrancar con gentoo tengo que sacar el usb, arrancar y cuando ya esta finalmente funcionando gentoo introducir el usb si no, no puedo arrancar gentoo.

Alguien sabe como puedo finalmente hacer funcionar esto?

Muchas gracías,saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Una pregunta tonta, para la nueva interface de red has hecho el:

```

ln -s net.lo net.ethX

```

imagino que aunque sea una wireless usb haya que hacerlo...

o no se si podras ver en "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" el nombre que le ha dado aunque ahora que lo pienso lo de "persistent-net" no tiene mucha pinta de ser tambien para usb que muy persistente no es.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Nada esto no funciona ni a tiros XD. Alguna idea de que hacer para que este maravilloso aparatito funcione en gentoo?

Saludos.

----------

## achaw

Si, dejar de compilar a mano, leer ler handbook, los howto, buscar en google y muchas cosas mas que no estas haciendo, Zapa. Sobre todo, cuando compilas a mano tenes que tener un control estricto de lo que estas haciendo.

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Hay una nueva version 

Por probar no se pierde nada

SAludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, veamos, he desactivado el driver del kernel  y me he dispuesto a bajar el de portage, hago un emerge -s y me aparece esto:

```

*  net-wireless/zd1211

      Latest version available: 83

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 259 kB

      Homepage:      http://zd1211.ath.cx/

      Description:   Driver for the zd1211 wireless chipset

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/zd1211-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: 1.3

      Size of files: 12 kB

      Homepage:      http://zd1211.ath.cx/wiki/DriverRewrite

      Description:   Firmware for ZyDAS ZD1211 USB-WLAN devices supported by the zd1211rw driver

      License:       GPL-2

```

Entoncés, me dispongo a bajar el driver de portage:

```

emerge net-wireless/zd1211

```

Y parece que vaya a compilar y demás, pero da un error:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/zd1211-83 to /

 * zd1211-driver-r83.tgz MD5 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r83.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r83.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r83.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r83.tgz size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking zd1211-driver-r83.tgz ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zd1211-driver-r83.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83 ...

 * Preparing zd1211 module

cd ..; make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83'

/usr/src/linux

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83

-I/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83 modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:34:26: error: linux/config.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:42:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: aviso: se ignoran los calificadores de tipo en el tipo de devolución de la función

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1279: aviso: 'zd_readl' declarado inline antes de ser llamado

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1279: aviso: la declaración previa de 'zd_readl' estaba aquí

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_validate_frame':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:2809: aviso: variable 'len1' sin usar

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_translate_scan':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: aviso: el formato '%d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 4 es del tipo 'U32'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: aviso: se desconoce el carácter de tipo de conversión ',' en el formato

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'zd1205_list_bss':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7388: aviso: el formato '%2d' espera el tipo 'int', pero el argumento 2 es del tipo 'U32'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7388: aviso: '%' final espurio en el formato

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: En el nivel principal:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7527: aviso: se ignoran los calificadores de tipo en el tipo de devolución de la función

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7608: aviso: se ignoran los calificadores de tipo en el tipo de devolución de la función

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7697: aviso: se ignoran los calificadores de tipo en el tipo de devolución de la función

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7713: aviso: se ignoran los calificadores de tipo en el tipo de devolución de la función

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: En la función 'CalculateQuality':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:10074: aviso: variable 'rxOffset' sin usar

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/zd1211-83 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4049:   Called src_compile

  zd1211-83.ebuild, line 43:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux KDIR=/usr/src/linux KERN_26=y all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/temp/build.log'.

```

Pues aver si de una vez hago funcionar el cacharrito este en gentoo jeje.

Bueno,espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías de verdad.

----------

## ekz

 *changelog del driver wrote:*   

> *zd1211-85 (09 May 2007)
> 
> 09 May 2007; Stefan Schweizer <genstef@gentoo.org> -zd1211-83.ebuild,
> 
> +zd1211-85.ebuild:
> ...

 

La nueva versión que comenté soluciona justo ese error de compilación

Haz un emerge --sync y prueba a instalar la versión 85

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno,como dijo ekz, ya tengo instalado y ya el sistema ha reconocido el aparatito wireless y he podido probar algunas cosillas pero tengo un pequeño problemita y es qué, no puedo escanear, al abrir wifi-scan por ejemplo, me muestra este mensaje:

```

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

Y si lo hago con iwlist wlan0 scan lo mismo.

No puedo escanear redes, cuando lo tubé instalado ubuntu este apartito wireless si pudé escanear redes.

Alguien tiene alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias a todos.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

